# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  getting files off broken laptop

## Butterflies

My laptop died a couple of weeks ago. Well, more specifically the display died. I figured out what happened, but wont go into the details. Basically, the wires got clipped/burned/melted/destroyed. 
I have some files on there that I would like to get back, if at all possible. I am not computer savvy at all. My dad seems to think there is some way to attach it to a new monitor and then use a usb flash drive to get my files, but I dont know if thats possible or not. Also, the CD drive hasnt worked since I got it, so are there any ways to get at least some of my files? 
Thanks!

----------


## dark_grimmjow

I'm not sure if this will be helpful or not.  If you have an s-video or vga port on your laptop, you could run it to your tv.  But i think you need to be able to log in first.  If you can login without having to see your monitor, you might be in luck.  Take a look here: http://www.geekwithlaptop.com/how-to...t-laptop-to-tv

There might be a lot of details to work out, but hopefully i'm pointing you in the right direction.  If you try this though, be sure to get the right cables.  It's pretty easy to mix up VGA and serial cable because they look a lot alike.

----------


## Butterflies

Thank you so much! I'll try this ASAP. It says I need to get a PC to TV convertor, so I'll try to get one tomorrow and try it out. I didn't even know a laptop could be hooked up to the TV.  ::rolleyes::  
Thank you so much!  ::D:

----------


## khh

If you have got a stationary computer in your house, you can just plug the VGA cable right into that screen, probably. No need to use a TV, then.

If you still can't get it to work, using an external screen, you could simply try to take out the harddrive and put it into another laptop using the same kind of harddrive. Then you could use that computer to copy the files you need, and put back the old harddrive.

----------


## Butterflies

> If you have got a stationary computer in your house, you can just plug the VGA cable right into that screen, probably. No need to use a TV, then.



Thanks for the suggestion. I just spent the last hour trying it and it almost worked! It started to load, but then the monitor died and said "VGA in" "No signal."  ::doh::   ::rolleyes::  So, I'm going to try to go to a tech store tomorrow and get a new VGA cord and also a Tv to laptop convertor so that maybe one of these suggestions will work.  :smiley:

----------


## Maria92

If all else fails, you can also take out the old hard drive and make it into a separate, external hard drive, which could later be connected to a new computer. Consult your local computer guru/junkie.

----------


## Butterflies

Mario92: I had no idea that was possible! Thanks for suggesting it. I may use it in the future.  ::thumbup::   ::D:

----------


## Butterflies

I tried what dark_grimmjow suggested and at first I got nothing  :Sad:  but then, after some tinkering... It WORKED!  ::banana::   :woohoo: 

Thank you everyone for your suggestions. I may use some of them in the future.  ::D:

----------


## dark_grimmjow

That's awesome that you got it working.  I've really been wanting to try the laptop to tv thing too.  Not because my monitor's broke, but just so i could play computer games and watch youtube on tv.  ::D:

----------

